# BSOD: ntoskrnl.wrong.symbols.exe



## james137 (Aug 11, 2009)

*BSOD*

The computer is a HP Pavilion 15-N008AX *Laptop*
OS: Windows 10 64bit pro (upgraded when released). Upgraded from windows 8.1
Age: about 1 year and 8 months.
CPU: 2.1Ghz AMD A10-5745M
Video: amd radeon hd 8610g + 8500m dual graphics


Not quite sure what the problems is. It has happened the 2nd time this month. I've ran a memory test but I'm having a feeling it might be my video driver. Not quite sure. Laptop has been just repaired last month for a faulty motherboard (replaced now). Laptop is still under extended warranty.


----------



## james137 (Aug 11, 2009)

Just going though the WinDbg now. 

I might think of a better title soon 

************* Symbol Path validation summary ************** Response - Pastebin.com <- from latest BSOD


----------



## james137 (Aug 11, 2009)

16/09 : 4:05pm (UTC + 12:00)
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!KiFastFailDispatch+d0 )

I've done a Ram check a week ago and it passed. I'll update this post as I go

Going to run a virus can to be sure as MsMpEng.exe is mentioned in the Bugcheck Analysis


----------



## james137 (Aug 11, 2009)

16/09 : 4:22pm (UTC + 12:00)

Quick Virus scan found nothing. going to do a full one later.

Running SFC to check OS. I might be barking up the wrong tree.

BTW the "wrong.symbols.exe" was just my Windbg (forgot to save my symbol path)


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Attach the dmp files lets run them through the Sysnaive app.


----------



## james137 (Aug 11, 2009)

All the dump files are in SysnativeFileCollectionApp.zip (first post)


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

You have several different BCC's 
BugCheck 139, {3, ffffd000269ccbe0, ffffd000269ccb38, 0}
BugCheck 1A, {6000, ffffe001f68d6e50, ffffffffc0000225, 0}
BugCheck 139, {3, fffff801a0183ca0, fffff801a0183bf8, 0}
BugCheck 50, {ffffe0007bbfc07f, 2, fffff8027ef36cc2, 0}

Try removing AMD Overdrive(AODDriver2.sys ) it's been known to cause issues in the past.

Also run Mestest86+ for several passes.



```
[CODE]
Debug session time: Tue Sep 15 23:00:18.917 2015 (UTC - 4:00)
Loading Dump File [C:\Bsodapp\SysnativeBSODApps\091615-26828-01.dmp]
Built by: 10240.16463.amd64fre.th1.150819-1946
System Uptime: 2 days 7:30:43.713
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!KiFastFailDispatch+d0 )
BugCheck 139, {3, ffffd000269ccbe0, ffffd000269ccb38, 0}
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x00000139]KERNEL_SECURITY_CHECK_FAILURE (139)[/url]
Bugcheck code 00000139
Arguments: 
Arg1: 0000000000000003, A LIST_ENTRY has been corrupted (i.e. double remove).
Arg2: ffffd000269ccbe0, Address of the trap frame for the exception that caused the bugcheck
Arg3: ffffd000269ccb38, Address of the exception record for the exception that caused the bugcheck
Arg4: 0000000000000000, Reserved
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x139
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  LIST_ENTRY_CORRUPT
PROCESS_NAME:  MsMpEng.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x139_3_nt!KiFastFailDispatch
BiosVersion = F.16
BiosReleaseDate = 11/13/2014
SystemManufacturer = Hewlett-Packard
SystemProductName = HP Pavilion 15 Notebook PC
BaseBoardProduct = 216C
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Debug session time: Sat Sep  5 00:55:53.204 2015 (UTC - 4:00)
Loading Dump File [C:\Bsodapp\SysnativeBSODApps\090515-28890-01.dmp]
Built by: 10240.16463.amd64fre.th1.150819-1946
System Uptime: 0 days 8:44:11.448
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+6640e )
BugCheck 1A, {6000, ffffe001f68d6e50, ffffffffc0000225, 0}
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x0000001A]MEMORY_MANAGEMENT (1a)[/url]
Bugcheck code 0000001A
Arguments: 
Arg1: 0000000000006000, The subtype of the bugcheck.
Arg2: ffffe001f68d6e50
Arg3: ffffffffc0000225
Arg4: 0000000000000000
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1a_6000
PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x1a_6000_nt!_??_::FNODOBFM::_string_
BiosVersion = F.16
BiosReleaseDate = 11/13/2014
SystemManufacturer = Hewlett-Packard
SystemProductName = HP Pavilion 15 Notebook PC
BaseBoardProduct = 216C
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Debug session time: Mon Aug 31 00:35:24.449 2015 (UTC - 4:00)
Loading Dump File [C:\Bsodapp\SysnativeBSODApps\083115-24500-01.dmp]
Built by: 10240.16431.amd64fre.th1.150810-2333
System Uptime: 0 days 0:12:11.244
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for netr28x.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for netr28x.sys
Probably caused by : Pool_Corruption ( nt!ExFreePool+d6f )
BugCheck 139, {3, fffff801a0183ca0, fffff801a0183bf8, 0}
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x00000139]KERNEL_SECURITY_CHECK_FAILURE (139)[/url]
Bugcheck code 00000139
Arguments: 
Arg1: 0000000000000003, A LIST_ENTRY has been corrupted (i.e. double remove).
Arg2: fffff801a0183ca0, Address of the trap frame for the exception that caused the bugcheck
Arg3: fffff801a0183bf8, Address of the exception record for the exception that caused the bugcheck
Arg4: 0000000000000000, Reserved
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x139
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  LIST_ENTRY_CORRUPT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x139_3_nt!ExFreePool
BiosVersion = F.16
BiosReleaseDate = 11/13/2014
SystemManufacturer = Hewlett-Packard
SystemProductName = HP Pavilion 15 Notebook PC
BaseBoardProduct = 216C
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Debug session time: Mon Aug 24 23:48:35.518 2015 (UTC - 4:00)
Loading Dump File [C:\Bsodapp\SysnativeBSODApps\082515-31140-01.dmp]
Built by: 10240.16431.amd64fre.th1.150810-2333
System Uptime: 0 days 0:42:22.316
Probably caused by : volsnap.sys ( volsnap!VspAddTableToBitmap+22d )
BugCheck 50, {ffffe0007bbfc07f, 2, fffff8027ef36cc2, 0}
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x00000050]PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA (50)[/url]
Bugcheck code 00000050
Arguments: 
Arg1: ffffe0007bbfc07f, memory referenced.
Arg2: 0000000000000002, value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation.
Arg3: fffff8027ef36cc2, If non-zero, the instruction address which referenced the bad memory
	address.
Arg4: 0000000000000000, (reserved)
BUGCHECK_STR:  AV
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN8_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  AV_volsnap!VspAddTableToBitmap
BiosVersion = F.16
BiosReleaseDate = 11/13/2014
SystemManufacturer = Hewlett-Packard
SystemProductName = HP Pavilion 15 Notebook PC
BaseBoardProduct = 216C
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``

[/CODE]


		***   3rd PARTY DRIVER LIST   *** 
		***   3rd PARTY DRIVER LIST   *** 



[CODE]
AODDriver2.sys               Tue Feb 11 06:06:52 2014 (52FA044C)
Accelerometer.sys            Fri Jun  5 13:59:09 2015 (5571E36D)
Accelerometer.sys            Tue Feb 26 15:08:10 2013 (512D162A)
AtihdWT6.sys                 Tue Jul  7 21:28:10 2015 (559C7CAA)
AtihdWT6.sys                 Mon May 25 21:21:51 2015 (5563CAAF)
DefragFS.SYS                 Mon Jun 23 15:59:48 2014 (53A88734)
LGBusEnum.sys                Fri Apr 24 17:21:00 2015 (553AB3BC)
LGJoyXlCore.sys              Fri Apr 24 17:20:57 2015 (553AB3B9)
LGVirHid.sys                 Fri Apr 24 17:20:53 2015 (553AB3B5)
PDFsFilter.sys               Thu Aug 23 17:57:13 2012 (5036A739)
RTKVHD64.sys                 Tue Jun 16 06:55:05 2015 (55800089)
RTKVHD64.sys                 Tue Jun 30 09:33:17 2015 (55929A9D)
Rt630x64.sys                 Thu Aug 15 02:23:59 2013 (520C73FF)
RtsP2Stor.sys                Fri May 15 03:44:04 2015 (5555A3C4)
SynTP.sys                    Mon Jul  6 07:12:43 2015 (559A62AB)
WirelessButtonDriver64.sys   Wed Aug 29 23:11:29 2012 (503ED9E1)
amdkmpfd.sys                 Mon Oct 27 19:26:38 2014 (544ED4AE)
amdsata.sys                  Thu May 14 08:14:52 2015 (555491BC)
amdxata.sys                  Thu Apr 30 20:55:35 2015 (5542CF07)
atikmdag.sys                 Mon Aug  3 23:28:52 2015 (55C03174)
atikmdag.sys                 Mon Jul  6 21:35:38 2015 (559B2CEA)
atikmpag.sys                 Mon Aug  3 21:42:28 2015 (55C01884)
atikmpag.sys                 Mon Jul  6 21:12:06 2015 (559B2766)
clwvd.sys                    Mon Jan 27 22:58:36 2014 (52E72AEC)
hpdskflt.sys                 Fri Jun  5 13:59:15 2015 (5571E373)
hpdskflt.sys                 Tue Feb 26 15:08:12 2013 (512D162C)
ladfGSCamd64.sys             Mon Apr 15 14:39:12 2013 (516C4950)
ladfGSRamd64.sys             Mon Apr 15 14:39:15 2013 (516C4953)
lgcoretemp.sys               Tue Jun  9 12:52:10 2015 (557719BA)
netr28x.sys                  Fri May 29 07:26:59 2015 (55684D03)
pwdrvio.sys                  Mon Jun 15 21:43:45 2009 (4A36F8D1)
rtbth.sys                    Mon May 25 08:36:31 2015 (5563174F)
rzpmgrk.sys                  Thu Apr 17 15:36:12 2014 (53502D2C)
rzpnk.sys                    Fri Oct 17 15:38:10 2014 (54417022)
speedfan.sys                 Sat Dec 29 15:59:35 2012 (50DF59B7)
usbfilter.sys                Tue Aug 28 21:27:12 2012 (503D6FF0)
[/CODE]
```


----------



## james137 (Aug 11, 2009)

Well I can't seem to find AMD Overdrive 

Did a memory test and it passed (ran it 2 times).

It crashed 2 days ago on startup before long screen (no minidump)

Just now I left my computer on for about an hour alone. When I came back it seems it crashed 45 min after I left it. 

It didn't create a mini dump but I do have the memory.dmp file.


----------



## james137 (Aug 11, 2009)

here is the results from !analyze -v Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 10.0.10240.9 AMD64 Copyright (c) Micro - Pastebin.com


----------



## james137 (Aug 11, 2009)

"Probably caused by : volsnap.sys" That doesn't sound good.

volsnap.sys not quite sure what to do. I'm going to disable all backups for now.

(zipping and uploading memory.dmp soon)


----------



## james137 (Aug 11, 2009)

Memory Dump file: https://mega.nz/#!M8ozRTqJ!lJX3DtXrcQIjUWSRlVKPSDJr_xEqXz4hcKU2ZfYdS9w

Done a disk check, seems fine: Checking file system on C: The type of the file system is NTFS. A disk che - Pastebin.com


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Usually it's part of the ATI CCC package that comes with the driver, one way is uninstall all the ATI video package and reinstall the driver only> ATI video cards - DRIVER ONLY installation procedure


Since you've now seen VSS as a possible cause running a disk diagnostic program would be a good next step as well. Usually Seatools for Dos will work> SeaTools for DOS | Seagate



```
**************************Tue Sep 22 17:47:05.489 2015 (UTC - 4:00)**************************
Opened log file 'C:\Users\Owner\AppData\Local\Temp\SysnativeBSODApps\18467\dmps\outkdOutput1.txt'

Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.3.9600.16384 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Bsodapp\SysnativeBSODApps\MEMORY.DMP]
Kernel Bitmap Dump File: Only kernel address space is available


************* Symbol Path validation summary **************
Response                         Time (ms)     Location
OK                                             c:\symbols
Symbol search path is: c:\symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 8 Kernel Version 10240 MP (4 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 10240.16463.amd64fre.th1.150819-1946
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff802`80a81000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff802`80da6030
Debug session time: Tue Sep 22 17:47:05.489 2015 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 16:18:20.285
Loading Kernel Symbols
..............................................................Page 9c131 not present in the dump file. Type ".hh dbgerr004" for details
.
......Page 9c9c0 not present in the dump file. Type ".hh dbgerr004" for details
..........................................................
...............................................................
Loading User Symbols

*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 50, {ffffe0009f2f7154, 2, fffff80280b381e1, 0}

Probably caused by : volsnap.sys ( volsnap!VspAddTableToBitmap+22d )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

2: kd> !analyze -v; !sysinfo cpuspeed; !sysinfo SMBIOS; lmtsmn; q
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA (50)
Invalid system memory was referenced.  This cannot be protected by try-except,
it must be protected by a Probe.  Typically the address is just plain bad or it
is pointing at freed memory.
Arguments:
Arg1: ffffe0009f2f7154, memory referenced.
Arg2: 0000000000000002, value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation.
Arg3: fffff80280b381e1, If non-zero, the instruction address which referenced the bad memory
	address.
Arg4: 0000000000000000, (reserved)

Debugging Details:
------------------


READ_ADDRESS: unable to get nt!MmSpecialPoolStart
unable to get nt!MmSpecialPoolEnd
unable to get nt!MmPagedPoolEnd
unable to get nt!MmNonPagedPoolStart
unable to get nt!MmSizeOfNonPagedPoolInBytes
 ffffe0009f2f7154 

FAULTING_IP: 
nt!RtlClearBits+41
fffff802`80b381e1 2003            and     byte ptr [rbx],al

MM_INTERNAL_CODE:  0

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN8_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  AV

PROCESS_NAME:  System

CURRENT_IRQL:  2

ANALYSIS_VERSION: 6.3.9600.16384 (debuggers(dbg).130821-1623) amd64fre

TRAP_FRAME:  ffffd00024b7e830 -- (.trap 0xffffd00024b7e830)
.trap 0xffffd00024b7e830
NOTE: The trap frame does not contain all registers.
Some register values may be zeroed or incorrect.
rax=000000000000000f rbx=0000000000000000 rcx=0000000000000004
rdx=0000000000000004 rsi=0000000000000000 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffff80280b381e1 rsp=ffffd00024b7e9c0 rbp=fffff80280a81000
 r8=0000000000000004  r9=ffffe00089afabd8 r10=0000000000000000
r11=fffff80280bdac4f r12=0000000000000000 r13=0000000000000000
r14=0000000000000000 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         ov up ei ng nz ac po nc
nt!RtlClearBits+0x41:
fffff802`80b381e1 2003            and     byte ptr [rbx],al ds:00000000`00000000=??
.trap
Resetting default scope

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff80280c1ef58 to fffff80280bcf240

STACK_TEXT:  
ffffd000`24b7e5e8 fffff802`80c1ef58 : 00000000`00000050 ffffe000`9f2f7154 00000000`00000002 ffffd000`24b7e830 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
ffffd000`24b7e5f0 fffff802`80aa0536 : 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 ffffd000`24b7e830 00000000`0000001f : nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x41158
ffffd000`24b7e6e0 fffff802`80bd82bd : fffff802`80ddc160 00000000`6d536f56 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!MmAccessFault+0x696
ffffd000`24b7e830 fffff802`80b381e1 : ffff4d29`04b8d7fe ffffe000`9ec72bf0 ffffe000`9ec72bf0 ffffe000`89afaa10 : nt!KiPageFault+0x13d
ffffd000`24b7e9c0 fffff801`96423c99 : 00000000`00000031 ffffd000`24b7eab8 ffffe000`9ec72bf0 ffffd000`24b7eab8 : nt!RtlClearBits+0x41
ffffd000`24b7e9f0 fffff801`96427f0e : ffffe000`89afaa10 ffffe000`89bf41b0 ffffe000`89afaa10 00000000`00000000 : volsnap!VspAddTableToBitmap+0x22d
ffffd000`24b7ea40 fffff801`964368f9 : ffffe000`00000007 00000000`00000001 ffffe000`9ec72b00 00000000`00000000 : volsnap!VspComputeIgnorableProduct+0x9b6
ffffd000`24b7eb00 fffff802`80af96a9 : ffffe000`9ef3d800 fffff801`96436690 ffffe000`9db582a8 fffff802`80e5a340 : volsnap!VspReadjustBitmap+0x269
ffffd000`24b7eb70 fffff802`80b67e88 : ffffe000`88172780 00000000`00000080 fffff802`80e5a340 ffffe000`9ef3d800 : nt!ExpWorkerThread+0xe9
ffffd000`24b7ec00 fffff802`80bd4326 : ffffd000`679d9180 ffffe000`9ef3d800 ffffe000`a0cf1040 00000000`000c0170 : nt!PspSystemThreadStartup+0x58
ffffd000`24b7ec60 00000000`00000000 : ffffd000`24b7f000 ffffd000`24b79000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiStartSystemThread+0x16


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
volsnap!VspAddTableToBitmap+22d
fffff801`96423c99 eb52            jmp     volsnap!VspAddTableToBitmap+0x281 (fffff801`96423ced)

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  5

SYMBOL_NAME:  volsnap!VspAddTableToBitmap+22d

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: volsnap

IMAGE_NAME:  volsnap.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  559f383d

BUCKET_ID_FUNC_OFFSET:  22d

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  AV_volsnap!VspAddTableToBitmap

BUCKET_ID:  AV_volsnap!VspAddTableToBitmap

ANALYSIS_SOURCE:  KM

FAILURE_ID_HASH_STRING:  km:av_volsnap!vspaddtabletobitmap

FAILURE_ID_HASH:  {865d1160-96e0-4959-42aa-6897dcb7c765}

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

sysinfo: unknown error 80004005
[SMBIOS Data Tables v2.7]
[DMI Version - 0]
[2.0 Calling Convention - No]
[Table Size - 1759 bytes]

[BIOS Information (Type 0) - Length 24 - Handle 0000h]
  Vendor                        Insyde
  BIOS Version                  F.16
  BIOS Starting Address Segment 0
  BIOS Release Date             11/13/2014
  BIOS ROM Size                 400000
  BIOS Characteristics
       07: - PCI Supported
       11: - Upgradeable FLASH BIOS
       12: - BIOS Shadowing Supported
       15: - CD-Boot Supported
       16: - Selectable Boot Supported
       17: - BIOS ROM Socketed
       19: - EDD Supported
       20: - NEC 9800 J-Floppy Supported
       21: - Toshiba J-Floppy Supported
       22: - 360KB Floppy Supported
       23: - 1.2MB Floppy Supported
       24: - 720KB Floppy Supported
       25: - 2.88MB Floppy Supported
       27: - Keyboard Services Supported
       30: - CGA/Mono Services Supported
       32: - BIOS Vendor Reserved
       35: - BIOS Vendor Reserved
       36: - BIOS Vendor Reserved
       52: - System Vendor Reserved
  BIOS Characteristic Extensions
       00: - ACPI Supported
       01: - USB Legacy Supported
       08: - BIOS Boot Specification Supported
       10: - Specification Reserved
       11: - Specification Reserved
  BIOS Major Revision           15
  BIOS Minor Revision           22
  EC Firmware Major Revision    30
  EC Firmware Minor Revision    37
[System Information (Type 1) - Length 27 - Handle 0001h]
  Manufacturer                  Hewlett-Packard
  Product Name                  HP Pavilion 15 Notebook PC
  Version                       0881100000305E00000620100
  Serial Number                           
  UUID                          00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000000
  Wakeup Type                   Power Switch
  SKUNumber                     F0D08PA#ABG
  Family                        103C_5335KV G=N L=CON B=HP S=PAV
[BaseBoard Information (Type 2) - Length 16 - Handle 0002h]
  Manufacturer                  Hewlett-Packard
  Product                       216C
  Version                       30.25
  Serial Number                               
  Asset Tag                                         
  Feature Flags                 09h
       1019242272: - (null)
       1019242320: - (null)
  Location                      Base Board Chassis Location
  Chassis Handle                0003h
  Board Type                    0ah - Processor/Memory Module
  Number of Child Handles       0
[System Enclosure (Type 3) - Length 23 - Handle 0003h]
  Manufacturer                  Hewlett-Packard
  Chassis Type                  Notebook
  Version                       Chassis Version
  Serial Number                                      
  Asset Tag Number              [String Not Specified]
  Bootup State                  Safe
  Power Supply State            Safe
  Thermal State                 Safe
  Security Status               None
  OEM Defined                   2142
  Height                        0U
  Number of Power Cords         1
  Number of Contained Elements  0
  Contained Element Size        0
[OEM Strings (Type 11) - Length 5 - Handle 0007h]
  Number of Strings             7
   1                            $HP$
   2                            LOC#ABG
   3                            ABS 70/71 78 79 7A 7B
   4                            CNB1 0881100000305E00000620100
   5                            String6 for Original Equipment Manufacturer
   6                            String7 for Original Equipment Manufacturer
   7                            String8 for Original Equipment Manufacturer
[Physical Memory Array (Type 16) - Length 23 - Handle 001dh]
  Location                      03h - SystemBoard/Motherboard
  Use                           03h - System Memory
  Memory Error Correction       03h - None
  Maximum Capacity              8388608KB
  Memory Error Inf Handle       [Not Provided]
  Number of Memory Devices      2
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 34 - Handle 001eh]
  Physical Memory Array Handle  001dh
  Memory Error Info Handle      [Not Provided]
  Total Width                   0 bits
  Data Width                    0 bits
  Size                          [Not Populated]
  Form Factor                   0dh - SODIMM
  Device Set                    [None]
  Device Locator                Bottom-Slot 1(top)
  Bank Locator                  CHANNEL A
  Memory Type                   02h - Unknown
  Type Detail                   0004h - Unknown
  Speed                         0MHz
  Manufacturer                  Empty
  Serial Number                      
  Asset Tag Number                         
  Part Number                   Empty
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 34 - Handle 0020h]
  Physical Memory Array Handle  001dh
  Memory Error Info Handle      [Not Provided]
  Total Width                   64 bits
  Data Width                    64 bits
  Size                          8192MB
  Form Factor                   0dh - SODIMM
  Device Set                    [None]
  Device Locator                Bottom-Slot 2(under)
  Bank Locator                  CHANNEL B
  Memory Type                   18h - Specification Reserved
  Type Detail                   4080h - Synchronous
  Speed                         1333MHz
  Manufacturer                  Micron Technology
  Serial Number                         
  Asset Tag Number                         
  Part Number                   16KTF1G64HZ-1G6E1 
[Memory Device Mapped Address (Type 20) - Length 35 - Handle 0022h]
  Starting Address              00000000h
  Ending Address                007fffffh
  Memory Device Handle          0020h
  Mem Array Mapped Adr Handle   0023h
  Partition Row Position        01
  Interleave Position           [None]
  Interleave Data Depth         [None]
[Memory Array Mapped Address (Type 19) - Length 31 - Handle 0023h]
  Starting Address              00000000h
  Ending Address                007fffffh
  Memory Array Handle           001dh
  Partition Width               255
[Processor Information (Type 4) - Length 42 - Handle 0025h]
  Socket Designation            Socket FT1
  Processor Type                Central Processor
  Processor Family              48h - Specification Reserved
  Processor Manufacturer        AMD processor
  Processor ID                  310f6100fffb8b17
  Processor Version             AMD A10-5745M APU with Radeon(tm) HD Graphics  
  Processor Voltage             89h - 0.9V
  External Clock                100MHz
  Max Speed                     2100MHz
  Current Speed                 2100MHz
  Status                        Enabled Populated
  Processor Upgrade             None
  L1 Cache Handle               0026h
  L2 Cache Handle               0027h
  L3 Cache Handle               [Not Present]
  Serial Number                           
  Asset Tag Number                  
  Part Number                   FFFF
[Cache Information (Type 7) - Length 19 - Handle 0026h]
  Socket Designation            L1 Cache
  Cache Configuration           0180h - WB Enabled Int NonSocketed L1
  Maximum Cache Size            00c0h - 192K
  Installed Size                00c0h - 192K
  Supported SRAM Type           0010h - Pipeline-Burst 
  Current SRAM Type             0010h - Pipeline-Burst 
  Cache Speed                   1ns
  Error Correction Type         Specification Reserved
  System Cache Type             Unified
  Associativity                 2-way Set-Associative
[Cache Information (Type 7) - Length 19 - Handle 0027h]
  Socket Designation            L2 Cache
  Cache Configuration           0181h - WB Enabled Int NonSocketed L2
  Maximum Cache Size            8040h - 4096K
  Installed Size                8040h - 4096K
  Supported SRAM Type           0010h - Pipeline-Burst 
  Current SRAM Type             0010h - Pipeline-Burst 
  Cache Speed                   1ns
  Error Correction Type         Specification Reserved
  System Cache Type             Unified
  Associativity                 16-way Set-Associative
start             end                 module name
fffff801`99490000 fffff801`9949e000   Accelerometer Accelerometer.sys Fri Jun 05 13:59:09 2015 (5571E36D)
fffff801`95920000 fffff801`959b0000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Tue Jul 21 23:42:15 2015 (55AF1117)
fffff801`95840000 fffff801`95863000   acpiex   acpiex.sys   Thu Jul 09 23:15:06 2015 (559F38BA)
fffff801`96a00000 fffff801`96a92000   afd      afd.sys      Thu Jul 09 23:14:34 2015 (559F389A)
fffff801`96cb0000 fffff801`96ceb000   ahcache  ahcache.sys  Thu Jul 09 23:26:31 2015 (559F3B67)
fffff801`973c0000 fffff801`973d3000   amdkmpfd amdkmpfd.sys Mon Oct 27 19:26:38 2014 (544ED4AE)
fffff801`96d40000 fffff801`96d66000   amdppm   amdppm.sys   Thu Jul 09 23:12:59 2015 (559F383B)
fffff801`95c80000 fffff801`95c9f000   amdsata  amdsata.sys  Thu May 14 08:14:52 2015 (555491BC)
fffff801`95d20000 fffff801`95d2c000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Thu Apr 30 20:55:35 2015 (5542CF07)
fffff801`97dd0000 fffff801`97e02000   AODDriver2 AODDriver2.sys Tue Feb 11 06:06:52 2014 (52FA044C)
fffff801`995c0000 fffff801`995de000   AtihdWT6 AtihdWT6.sys Tue Jul 07 21:28:10 2015 (559C7CAA)
fffff801`99620000 fffff801`9ab2a000   atikmdag atikmdag.sys Mon Aug 03 23:28:52 2015 (55C03174)
fffff801`96dd0000 fffff801`96e78000   atikmpag atikmpag.sys Mon Aug 03 21:42:28 2015 (55C01884)
fffff960`9ff90000 fffff960`9fff0000   ATMFD    ATMFD.DLL    Thu Aug 27 01:54:40 2015 (55DEA620)
fffff801`966f0000 fffff801`96704000   BasicDisplay BasicDisplay.sys Thu Jul 09 23:16:28 2015 (559F390C)
fffff801`96920000 fffff801`96932000   BasicRender BasicRender.sys Thu Jul 09 23:16:33 2015 (559F3911)
fffff801`994b0000 fffff801`994be000   BATTC    BATTC.SYS    Thu Jul 09 23:14:33 2015 (559F3899)
fffff801`966e0000 fffff801`966ea000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Thu Jul 09 23:20:42 2015 (559F3A0A)
fffff801`955e0000 fffff801`955eb000   BOOTVID  BOOTVID.dll  Thu Jul 09 23:12:52 2015 (559F3834)
fffff801`97cd0000 fffff801`97cf2000   bowser   bowser.sys   Thu Jul 09 23:15:01 2015 (559F38B5)
fffff801`98b10000 fffff801`98b30000   BthEnum  BthEnum.sys  Thu Jul 09 23:21:51 2015 (559F3A4F)
fffff801`98aa0000 fffff801`98ae0000   BthLEEnum BthLEEnum.sys Thu Jul 09 23:21:34 2015 (559F3A3E)
fffff801`98b30000 fffff801`98b55000   bthpan   bthpan.sys   Thu Jul 09 23:22:35 2015 (559F3A7B)
fffff801`96e80000 fffff801`96f6a000   bthport  bthport.sys  Thu Aug 20 01:09:01 2015 (55D560ED)
fffff801`995e0000 fffff801`995fc000   BTHUSB   BTHUSB.sys   Thu Jul 09 23:26:32 2015 (559F3B68)
fffff960`9fff0000 fffff960`a002c000   cdd      cdd.dll      Thu Jul 09 23:16:15 2015 (559F38FF)
fffff801`96660000 fffff801`96691000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Thu Jul 09 23:13:00 2015 (559F383C)
fffff801`95ac0000 fffff801`95ad9000   CEA      CEA.sys      Thu Jul 09 23:14:45 2015 (559F38A5)
fffff801`95410000 fffff801`954a9000   CI       CI.dll       Thu Aug 20 01:01:27 2015 (55D55F27)
fffff801`96520000 fffff801`96580000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Thu Jul 09 23:13:03 2015 (559F383F)
fffff801`95520000 fffff801`95584000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Thu Jul 09 23:13:04 2015 (559F3840)
fffff801`956a0000 fffff801`9573c000   clipsp   clipsp.sys   Thu Jul 09 23:19:01 2015 (559F39A5)
fffff801`99520000 fffff801`9952d000   clwvd    clwvd.sys    Mon Jan 27 22:58:36 2014 (52E72AEC)
fffff801`994a0000 fffff801`994ae000   CmBatt   CmBatt.sys   Thu Jul 09 23:14:29 2015 (559F3895)
fffff801`955f0000 fffff801`955fe000   cmimcext cmimcext.sys Thu Jul 09 23:12:52 2015 (559F3834)
fffff801`95880000 fffff801`95918000   cng      cng.sys      Thu Jul 16 22:21:56 2015 (55A866C4)
fffff801`96cf0000 fffff801`96d01000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Thu Jul 09 23:20:43 2015 (559F3A0B)
fffff801`99230000 fffff801`99241000   condrv   condrv.sys   Thu Jul 09 23:12:53 2015 (559F3835)
fffff801`965a0000 fffff801`965b9000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Thu Jul 09 23:20:55 2015 (559F3A17)
fffff801`96b90000 fffff801`96c1c000   csc      csc.sys      Thu Jul 09 23:26:34 2015 (559F3B6A)
fffff801`965c0000 fffff801`965e1000   DefragFS DefragFS.SYS Tue Jun 09 08:49:05 2015 (5576E0C1)
fffff801`96c60000 fffff801`96c89000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Thu Jul 09 23:26:26 2015 (559F3B62)
fffff801`96500000 fffff801`9651e000   disk     disk.sys     Thu Jul 09 23:12:59 2015 (559F383B)
fffff801`98c60000 fffff801`98c81000   drmk     drmk.sys     Thu Jul 09 23:21:34 2015 (559F3A3E)
fffff801`98200000 fffff801`9821f000   dump_amdsata dump_amdsata.sys Thu May 14 08:14:52 2015 (555491BC)
fffff801`981d0000 fffff801`981df000   dump_diskdump dump_diskdump.sys Thu Jul 09 23:20:46 2015 (559F3A0E)
fffff801`98240000 fffff801`9825a000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Thu Jul 09 23:14:25 2015 (559F3891)
fffff801`96730000 fffff801`9691a000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Sun Aug 02 21:12:13 2015 (55BEBFED)
fffff801`98260000 fffff801`982c5000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Sun Aug 02 21:21:26 2015 (55BEC216)
fffff801`982d0000 fffff801`98350000   dxgmms2  dxgmms2.sys  Sun Aug 02 21:21:27 2015 (55BEC217)
fffff801`9ab40000 fffff801`9ab95000   fastfat  fastfat.SYS  Thu Jul 09 23:14:25 2015 (559F3891)
fffff801`966a0000 fffff801`966bc000   filecrypt filecrypt.sys Thu Jul 09 23:14:31 2015 (559F3897)
fffff801`95d50000 fffff801`95d69000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Thu Jul 09 23:14:57 2015 (559F38B1)
fffff801`95600000 fffff801`95662000   FLTMGR   FLTMGR.SYS   Thu Jul 09 23:13:03 2015 (559F383F)
fffff801`96010000 fffff801`9601d000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Thu Jul 09 23:12:52 2015 (559F3834)
fffff801`97320000 fffff801`973bf000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Thu Jul 09 23:15:05 2015 (559F38B9)
fffff801`97280000 fffff801`972e6000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Thu Jul 09 23:14:30 2015 (559F3896)
fffff801`96c50000 fffff801`96c5a000   gpuenergydrv gpuenergydrv.sys Thu Jul 09 23:27:49 2015 (559F3BB5)
fffff802`80a10000 fffff802`80a81000   hal      hal.dll      Thu Jul 16 22:12:41 2015 (55A86499)
fffff801`9aba0000 fffff801`9abbb000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Thu Jul 09 23:21:59 2015 (559F3A57)
fffff801`96d80000 fffff801`96dad000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Thu Jul 09 23:21:05 2015 (559F3A21)
fffff801`96db0000 fffff801`96dc1000   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Thu Jul 09 23:20:56 2015 (559F3A18)
fffff801`98b90000 fffff801`98ba1000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Thu Jul 09 23:21:00 2015 (559F3A1C)
fffff801`973e0000 fffff801`973eb000   hpdskflt hpdskflt.sys Fri Jun 05 13:59:15 2015 (5571E373)
fffff801`984e0000 fffff801`985de000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Thu Jul 09 23:14:33 2015 (559F3899)
fffff801`99320000 fffff801`99342000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Thu Jul 09 23:20:52 2015 (559F3A14)
fffff801`99400000 fffff801`99413000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Thu Jul 09 23:20:53 2015 (559F3A15)
fffff801`97cb0000 fffff801`97cc0000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Thu Jul 09 23:20:49 2015 (559F3A11)
fffff802`7f26b000 fffff802`7f276000   kd       kd.dll       Thu Jul 09 23:14:23 2015 (559F388F)
fffff801`96d10000 fffff801`96d1d000   kdnic    kdnic.sys    Thu Jul 09 23:21:21 2015 (559F3A31)
fffff801`98c90000 fffff801`98cf6000   ks       ks.sys       Thu Jul 09 23:20:56 2015 (559F3A18)
fffff801`95670000 fffff801`95697000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Thu Jul 09 23:14:19 2015 (559F388B)
fffff801`961d0000 fffff801`961fd000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Thu Jul 09 23:18:44 2015 (559F3994)
fffff801`99530000 fffff801`9953e000   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Thu Jul 09 23:36:03 2015 (559F3DA3)
fffff801`97c00000 fffff801`97c62880   ladfGSCamd64 ladfGSCamd64.sys Mon Apr 15 14:39:12 2013 (516C4950)
fffff801`98be0000 fffff801`98bf7880   ladfGSRamd64 ladfGSRamd64.sys Mon Apr 15 14:39:15 2013 (516C4953)
fffff801`994f0000 fffff801`994f4e00   LGBusEnum LGBusEnum.sys Fri Apr 24 17:21:00 2015 (553AB3BC)
fffff801`97e60000 fffff801`97e68000   lgcoretemp lgcoretemp.sys Tue Jun 09 12:52:10 2015 (557719BA)
fffff801`99500000 fffff801`9950c700   LGJoyXlCore LGJoyXlCore.sys Fri Apr 24 17:20:57 2015 (553AB3B9)
fffff801`981b0000 fffff801`981b2500   LGVirHid LGVirHid.sys Fri Apr 24 17:20:53 2015 (553AB3B5)
fffff801`98430000 fffff801`98446000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Thu Jul 09 23:23:05 2015 (559F3A99)
fffff801`98360000 fffff801`98386000   luafv    luafv.sys    Thu Jul 09 23:14:34 2015 (559F389A)
fffff801`954f0000 fffff801`9550d000   mcupdate_AuthenticAMD mcupdate_AuthenticAMD.dll Thu Jul 09 23:15:10 2015 (559F38BE)
fffff801`97e70000 fffff801`97e84000   mmcss    mmcss.sys    Thu Jul 09 23:13:00 2015 (559F383C)
fffff801`98350000 fffff801`98360000   monitor  monitor.sys  Thu Jul 09 23:16:16 2015 (559F3900)
fffff801`99420000 fffff801`99432000   mouclass mouclass.sys Thu Jul 09 23:20:49 2015 (559F3A11)
fffff801`97cc0000 fffff801`97ccf000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Thu Jul 09 23:20:52 2015 (559F3A14)
fffff801`95c60000 fffff801`95c7d000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Mon Aug 03 22:57:49 2015 (55C02A2D)
fffff801`97db0000 fffff801`97dc9000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Thu Jul 09 23:23:01 2015 (559F3A95)
fffff801`97d00000 fffff801`97d70000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Thu Jul 09 23:27:13 2015 (559F3B91)
fffff801`97e90000 fffff801`97ede000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Thu Jul 09 23:27:40 2015 (559F3BAC)
fffff801`97d70000 fffff801`97dae000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Thu Jul 09 23:27:39 2015 (559F3BAB)
Page 9c9c0 not present in the dump file. Type ".hh dbgerr004" for details
fffff801`96960000 fffff801`9696f000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     unavailable (FFFFFFFE)
fffff801`95a20000 fffff801`95a2b000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Thu Jul 09 23:20:45 2015 (559F3A0D)
fffff801`983b0000 fffff801`983ca000   mslldp   mslldp.sys   Thu Jul 09 23:23:18 2015 (559F3AA6)
fffff801`95b70000 fffff801`95bcc000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Thu Jul 09 23:14:23 2015 (559F388F)
fffff801`96c40000 fffff801`96c50000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Thu Jul 09 23:14:25 2015 (559F3891)
fffff801`964c0000 fffff801`964e3000   mup      mup.sys      Thu Jul 09 23:15:06 2015 (559F38BA)
fffff801`96020000 fffff801`96146000   ndis     ndis.sys     Sat Jul 18 23:02:22 2015 (55AB133E)
fffff801`98410000 fffff801`98426000   ndisuio  ndisuio.sys  Thu Jul 09 23:22:38 2015 (559F3A7E)
fffff801`994d0000 fffff801`994dd000   NdisVirtualBus NdisVirtualBus.sys Thu Jul 09 23:22:34 2015 (559F3A7A)
fffff801`97ee0000 fffff801`97f06000   Ndu      Ndu.sys      Thu Jul 09 23:22:31 2015 (559F3A77)
fffff801`96af0000 fffff801`96b02000   netbios  netbios.sys  Thu Jul 09 23:22:31 2015 (559F3A77)
fffff801`969b0000 fffff801`969f9000   netbt    netbt.sys    Thu Jul 09 23:14:24 2015 (559F3890)
fffff801`96150000 fffff801`961c6000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Thu Jul 09 23:14:24 2015 (559F3890)
fffff801`98d00000 fffff801`98f74000   netr28x  netr28x.sys  Fri May 29 07:26:59 2015 (55684D03)
fffff801`96940000 fffff801`96958000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Thu Jul 09 23:12:53 2015 (559F3835)
fffff801`96c30000 fffff801`96c3d000   npsvctrig npsvctrig.sys Thu Jul 09 23:14:31 2015 (559F3897)
fffff801`96c20000 fffff801`96c30000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Thu Jul 09 23:14:27 2015 (559F3893)
fffff802`80a81000 fffff802`812d3000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Thu Aug 20 01:15:23 2015 (55D5626B)
fffff801`95e00000 fffff801`96010000   NTFS     NTFS.sys     Wed Jul 29 23:49:51 2015 (55B99EDF)
fffff801`95400000 fffff801`9540c000   ntosext  ntosext.sys  Thu Jul 09 23:12:52 2015 (559F3834)
Page 9c131 not present in the dump file. Type ".hh dbgerr004" for details
fffff801`966d0000 fffff801`966da000   Null     Null.SYS     unavailable (FFFFFFFE)
fffff801`98450000 fffff801`984d8000   nwifi    nwifi.sys    Thu Jul 09 23:23:05 2015 (559F3A99)
fffff801`96ac0000 fffff801`96aeb000   pacer    pacer.sys    Thu Jul 09 23:22:40 2015 (559F3A80)
fffff801`95ae0000 fffff801`95b02000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Thu Jul 09 23:12:59 2015 (559F383B)
fffff801`95a30000 fffff801`95a85000   pci      pci.sys      Tue Jul 14 21:40:44 2015 (55A5BA1C)
fffff801`95a00000 fffff801`95a12000   pcw      pcw.sys      Thu Jul 09 23:12:52 2015 (559F3834)
fffff801`95aa0000 fffff801`95abe000   pdc      pdc.sys      Thu Jul 09 23:13:00 2015 (559F383C)
fffff801`965f0000 fffff801`96608000   PDFsFilter PDFsFilter.sys Thu Aug 23 17:57:13 2012 (5036A739)
fffff801`98090000 fffff801`98150000   peauth   peauth.sys   Thu Jul 09 23:18:54 2015 (559F399E)
fffff801`98c00000 fffff801`98c56000   portcls  portcls.sys  Thu Jul 09 23:21:41 2015 (559F3A45)
fffff801`955c0000 fffff801`955d7000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Thu Jul 09 23:12:57 2015 (559F3839)
fffff801`964b0000 fffff801`964b8000   pwdrvio  pwdrvio.sys  Mon Jun 15 21:43:45 2009 (4A36F8D1)
fffff801`96b10000 fffff801`96b82000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Thu Jul 09 23:26:37 2015 (559F3B6D)
fffff801`99510000 fffff801`9951e000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Thu Jul 09 23:24:51 2015 (559F3B03)
fffff801`96460000 fffff801`964a4000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Wed Aug 05 22:13:54 2015 (55C2C2E2)
fffff801`98ae0000 fffff801`98b0f000   rfcomm   rfcomm.sys   Thu Jul 09 23:21:34 2015 (559F3A3E)
fffff801`983d0000 fffff801`983ea000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Thu Jul 09 23:23:01 2015 (559F3A95)
fffff801`990c0000 fffff801`9918d000   Rt630x64 Rt630x64.sys Thu Aug 15 02:23:59 2013 (520C73FF)
fffff801`98f90000 fffff801`990bb000   rtbth    rtbth.sys    Mon May 25 08:36:31 2015 (5563174F)
fffff801`98610000 fffff801`98a95000   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Tue Jun 30 09:33:17 2015 (55929A9D)
fffff801`99440000 fffff801`9948d000   RtsP2Stor RtsP2Stor.sys Fri May 15 03:44:04 2015 (5555A3C4)
fffff801`97fc0000 fffff801`97fc7280   rzpmgrk  rzpmgrk.sys  Thu Apr 17 15:36:12 2014 (53502D2C)
fffff801`97fd0000 fffff801`97fedb80   rzpnk    rzpnk.sys    Fri Oct 17 15:38:10 2014 (54417022)
fffff801`96310000 fffff801`96388000   spaceport spaceport.sys Thu Jul 09 23:21:12 2015 (559F3A28)
fffff801`97ff0000 fffff801`97ffa000   speedfan speedfan.sys Sat Dec 29 15:59:35 2012 (50DF59B7)
fffff801`98000000 fffff801`9808c000   srv      srv.sys      Thu Jul 09 23:26:41 2015 (559F3B71)
fffff801`97f10000 fffff801`97fbc000   srv2     srv2.sys     Thu Jul 09 23:26:43 2015 (559F3B73)
fffff801`97e10000 fffff801`97e52000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Thu Jul 09 23:15:41 2015 (559F38DD)
fffff801`95ca0000 fffff801`95d11000   storport storport.sys Tue Aug 11 05:05:58 2015 (55C9BAF6)
fffff801`98390000 fffff801`983a5000   storqosflt storqosflt.sys Thu Jul 09 23:17:31 2015 (559F394B)
fffff801`994e0000 fffff801`994ec000   swenum   swenum.sys   Thu Jul 09 23:20:43 2015 (559F3A0B)
fffff801`99350000 fffff801`993eb000   SynTP    SynTP.sys    Mon Jul 06 07:12:43 2015 (559A62AB)
fffff801`966c0000 fffff801`966cc000   tbs      tbs.sys      Thu Jul 09 23:14:59 2015 (559F38B3)
fffff801`97020000 fffff801`9727f000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Thu Jul 09 23:15:20 2015 (559F38C8)
fffff801`98150000 fffff801`98164000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Thu Jul 09 23:22:24 2015 (559F3A70)
fffff801`969a0000 fffff801`969af000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Thu Jul 09 23:14:16 2015 (559F3888)
fffff801`96970000 fffff801`96991000   tdx      tdx.sys      Thu Jul 09 23:14:17 2015 (559F3889)
fffff801`95590000 fffff801`955b3000   tm       tm.sys       Thu Jul 09 23:12:52 2015 (559F3834)
fffff960`a01d0000 fffff960`a01da000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    Thu Jul 09 23:24:50 2015 (559F3B02)
fffff801`9abc0000 fffff801`9abef000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Wed Jul 29 23:45:54 2015 (55B99DF2)
fffff801`991f0000 fffff801`99228000   ucx01000 ucx01000.sys Thu Jul 09 23:21:59 2015 (559F3A57)
fffff801`96d20000 fffff801`96d35000   umbus    umbus.sys    Thu Jul 09 23:20:57 2015 (559F3A19)
fffff801`98bb0000 fffff801`98bd6000   usbaudio usbaudio.sys Thu Jul 09 23:21:42 2015 (559F3A46)
fffff801`98b60000 fffff801`98b8b000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Thu Jul 09 23:20:53 2015 (559F3A15)
fffff801`993f0000 fffff801`993fe000   USBD     USBD.SYS     Thu Jul 09 23:20:50 2015 (559F3A12)
fffff801`99300000 fffff801`9931c000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Thu Jul 09 23:26:46 2015 (559F3B76)
fffff801`992e0000 fffff801`992f1000   usbfilter usbfilter.sys Tue Aug 28 21:27:12 2012 (503D6FF0)
fffff801`99540000 fffff801`995bf000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Thu Jul 23 22:30:38 2015 (55B1A34E)
fffff801`96f70000 fffff801`96ff4000   UsbHub3  UsbHub3.sys  Sun Aug 02 21:17:01 2015 (55BEC10D)
fffff801`99250000 fffff801`9925f000   usbohci  usbohci.sys  Thu Jul 09 23:21:37 2015 (559F3A41)
fffff801`99260000 fffff801`992d6000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Thu Jul 09 23:21:38 2015 (559F3A42)
fffff801`97c70000 fffff801`97cae000   usbvideo usbvideo.sys Thu Jul 09 23:21:52 2015 (559F3A50)
fffff801`99190000 fffff801`991f0000   USBXHCI  USBXHCI.SYS  Tue Aug 18 02:57:19 2015 (55D2D74F)
fffff801`95a90000 fffff801`95a9f000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Thu Jul 09 23:17:31 2015 (559F394B)
fffff801`96390000 fffff801`963a8000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Thu Jul 09 23:13:00 2015 (559F383C)
fffff801`95c00000 fffff801`95c5e000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Thu Jul 09 23:13:04 2015 (559F3840)
fffff801`96400000 fffff801`96460000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Thu Jul 09 23:13:01 2015 (559F383D)
fffff801`98f80000 fffff801`98f8e000   vwifibus vwifibus.sys Thu Jul 09 23:22:34 2015 (559F3A7A)
fffff801`96aa0000 fffff801`96ab9000   vwififlt vwififlt.sys Thu Jul 09 23:22:25 2015 (559F3A71)
fffff801`99600000 fffff801`99611000   vwifimp  vwifimp.sys  Thu Jul 09 23:22:22 2015 (559F3A6E)
fffff801`983f0000 fffff801`9840b000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Thu Jul 09 23:22:37 2015 (559F3A7D)
fffff801`96710000 fffff801`96725000   watchdog watchdog.sys Thu Jul 09 23:16:27 2015 (559F390B)
fffff801`95740000 fffff801`9581c000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Thu Jul 09 23:13:48 2015 (559F386C)
fffff801`95db0000 fffff801`95dfb000   WdFilter WdFilter.sys Thu Jul 09 23:19:05 2015 (559F39A9)
fffff801`95820000 fffff801`95833000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Thu Jul 09 23:12:53 2015 (559F3835)
fffff801`98170000 fffff801`98192000   WdNisDrv WdNisDrv.sys Thu Jul 09 23:19:07 2015 (559F39AB)
fffff801`95510000 fffff801`95520000   werkernel werkernel.sys Thu Jul 09 23:16:31 2015 (559F390F)
fffff801`972f0000 fffff801`9731a000   wfplwfs  wfplwfs.sys  Thu Jul 09 23:23:32 2015 (559F3AB4)
fffff960`a0030000 fffff960`a0053000   win32k   win32k.sys   Thu Jul 09 23:16:16 2015 (559F3900)
fffff960`a0060000 fffff960`a01bf000   win32kbase win32kbase.sys Tue Sep 01 20:25:33 2015 (55E641FD)
fffff960`9fc00000 fffff960`9ff81000   win32kfull win32kfull.sys Tue Sep 01 20:25:56 2015 (55E64214)
fffff801`959d0000 fffff801`959ef000   WindowsTrustedRT WindowsTrustedRT.sys Thu Jul 09 23:13:48 2015 (559F386C)
fffff801`959f0000 fffff801`959fb000   WindowsTrustedRTProxy WindowsTrustedRTProxy.sys Thu Jul 09 23:13:47 2015 (559F386B)
fffff801`96d70000 fffff801`96d7a000   WirelessButtonDriver64 WirelessButtonDriver64.sys Wed Aug 29 23:11:29 2012 (503ED9E1)
fffff801`994c0000 fffff801`994cc000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Thu Jul 09 23:15:04 2015 (559F38B8)
fffff801`959b0000 fffff801`959bc000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Thu Jul 09 23:12:52 2015 (559F3834)
fffff801`95d70000 fffff801`95da8000   Wof      Wof.sys      Wed Aug 05 22:13:43 2015 (55C2C2D7)
fffff801`95870000 fffff801`9587d000   WppRecorder WppRecorder.sys Thu Jul 09 23:12:53 2015 (559F3835)
fffff801`985e0000 fffff801`985fe000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Thu Jul 09 23:13:01 2015 (559F383D)
quit:
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``



   --- E O J ---   2015 Sep 22 18:48:28 PM    _99-debug   Copyright 2012 Sysnative Forums
```


----------



## james137 (Aug 11, 2009)

ok I'll do the Disk check now. (be back in.... how long it takes  )

I suppose I can't keep the AMD Control Panel if I install the video driver only. Anyway i'll uninstall it later today


----------



## james137 (Aug 11, 2009)

Well it wont boot via CD or USB (going to try another blank CD)


----------



## james137 (Aug 11, 2009)

Same problem: The selected boot device failed. Press <Enter> to continue.

I'm guessing its a problem with windows 10 uefi stuff. Going to find an alternative for ubuntu.


----------



## james137 (Aug 11, 2009)

Found out that the HP laptop has some built in diagnostics tool before booting into the UEFI/OS.

which has a DST test. did a short one (2 min) and it passed. going to run the 5 hour one later


----------



## james137 (Aug 11, 2009)

Havn't yet got around to doing a disk check but I got another crash.

Its now blaming ntkrnlmp.exe again. I'll upload this dump too..

It crashed while I was having dinner so the only pattern so far is; it's more likly to BSOD when its idle (or close to it) which sounds crazy in a way.


```
Loading Dump File [D:\Users\James\Downloads\BSOD\MEMORY.DMP]
Kernel Bitmap Dump File: Kernel address space is available, User address space may not be available.


************* Symbol Path validation summary **************
Response                         Time (ms)     Location
Deferred                                       SRV*C:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Symbol search path is: SRV*C:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 10 Kernel Version 10240 MP (4 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 10240.16463.amd64fre.th1.150819-1946
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`10809000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`10b2e030
Debug session time: Fri Sep 25 16:37:07.132 2015 (UTC + 12:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:08:19.928
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
................................................................

Loading User Symbols

ERROR: FindPlugIns 8007007b
ERROR: Some plugins may not be available [8007007b]
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 7E, {ffffffffc0000005, fffff8001088a77d, ffffd0002723eee8, ffffd0002723e700}

Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!CcGetDirtyPages+10d )

Followup:     MachineOwner
---------

0: kd> !analyze -v; !sysinfo cpuspeed; !sysinfo SMBIOS; lmtsmn
ERROR: FindPlugIns 8007007b
ERROR: Some plugins may not be available [8007007b]
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

SYSTEM_THREAD_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED (7e)
This is a very common bugcheck.  Usually the exception address pinpoints
the driver/function that caused the problem.  Always note this address
as well as the link date of the driver/image that contains this address.
Arguments:
Arg1: ffffffffc0000005, The exception code that was not handled
Arg2: fffff8001088a77d, The address that the exception occurred at
Arg3: ffffd0002723eee8, Exception Record Address
Arg4: ffffd0002723e700, Context Record Address

Debugging Details:
------------------


SYSTEM_SKU:  F0D08PA#ABG

SYSTEM_VERSION:  0881100000305E00000620100

BIOS_DATE:  11/13/2014

BASEBOARD_PRODUCT:  216C

BASEBOARD_VERSION:  30.25

BUGCHECK_P1: ffffffffc0000005

BUGCHECK_P2: fffff8001088a77d

BUGCHECK_P3: ffffd0002723eee8

BUGCHECK_P4: ffffd0002723e700

EXCEPTION_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0xc0000005 - The instruction at 0x%p referenced memory at 0x%p. The memory could not be %s.

FAULTING_IP: 
nt!CcGetDirtyPages+10d
fffff800`1088a77d 66443937        cmp     word ptr [rdi],r14w

EXCEPTION_RECORD:  ffffd0002723eee8 -- (.exr 0xffffd0002723eee8)
ExceptionAddress: fffff8001088a77d (nt!CcGetDirtyPages+0x000000000000010d)
   ExceptionCode: c0000005 (Access violation)
  ExceptionFlags: 00000000
NumberParameters: 2
   Parameter[0]: 0000000000000000
   Parameter[1]: 0000000050414538
Attempt to read from address 0000000050414538

CONTEXT:  ffffd0002723e700 -- (.cxr 0xffffd0002723e700)
rax=ffffe0017eb0bd20 rbx=0000000050414548 rcx=0000000000000001
rdx=0000000000000000 rsi=ffffe0017f770a98 rdi=0000000050414538
rip=fffff8001088a77d rsp=ffffd0002723f120 rbp=ffffd0002723f280
 r8=0000000000000000  r9=0000000000000000 r10=7fffe0017f770a98
r11=7ffffffffffffffc r12=ffffd0002723f328 r13=ffffc00126bd2240
r14=00000000000002fd r15=ffffe0017f770990
iopl=0         nv up ei pl nz na po cy
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00010207
nt!CcGetDirtyPages+0x10d:
fffff800`1088a77d 66443937        cmp     word ptr [rdi],r14w ds:002b:00000000`50414538=????
Resetting default scope

CPU_COUNT: 4

CPU_MHZ: 830

CPU_VENDOR:  AuthenticAMD

CPU_FAMILY: 15

CPU_MODEL: 13

CPU_STEPPING: 1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  STRING_DEREFERENCE

PROCESS_NAME:  System

CURRENT_IRQL:  1

ERROR_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0xc0000005 - The instruction at 0x%p referenced memory at 0x%p. The memory could not be %s.

EXCEPTION_PARAMETER1:  0000000000000000

EXCEPTION_PARAMETER2:  0000000050414538

READ_ADDRESS:  0000000050414538 

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
nt!CcGetDirtyPages+10d
fffff800`1088a77d 66443937        cmp     word ptr [rdi],r14w

BUGCHECK_STR:  AV

ANALYSIS_VERSION: 10.0.10240.9 amd64fre

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff8007c696a96 to fffff8001088a77d

STACK_TEXT:  
ffffd000`2723f120 fffff800`7c696a96 : 00000000`00000000 fffff800`7c5d5fc0 ffffd000`2723f900 ffffd000`2723f328 : nt!CcGetDirtyPages+0x10d
ffffd000`2723f1f0 fffff800`7c67321b : 00000000`00000000 01d0f74b`d5708ed1 ffffe001`7d91a100 ffffd000`2723f900 : NTFS!NtfsCheckpointVolume+0x56e
ffffd000`2723f750 fffff800`7c6ace8b : ffffd000`2723f900 ffffe001`7d91a180 ffffd000`2723f8b0 01d0f74b`d5708ed1 : NTFS!NtfsCheckpointAllVolumesWorker+0xbb
ffffd000`2723f7b0 fffff800`7c6ac99b : ffffd000`2723f900 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 fffff800`7c673160 : NTFS!NtfsForEachVcb+0x22f
ffffd000`2723f870 fffff800`108816a9 : fffff800`10be2340 ffffe001`828e1040 fffff800`7c630eb0 fffff800`10be2340 : NTFS!NtfsCheckpointAllVolumes+0x17b
ffffd000`2723fb70 fffff800`108efe88 : ffffe001`7d972780 00000000`00000080 fffff800`10be2340 ffffe001`828e1040 : nt!ExpWorkerThread+0xe9
ffffd000`2723fc00 fffff800`1095c326 : fffff800`10b6c180 ffffe001`828e1040 ffffe001`7e7fd040 00000000`00000000 : nt!PspSystemThreadStartup+0x58
ffffd000`2723fc60 00000000`00000000 : ffffd000`27240000 ffffd000`2723a000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiStartSystemThread+0x16


SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  0

SYMBOL_NAME:  nt!CcGetDirtyPages+10d

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: nt

IMAGE_NAME:  ntkrnlmp.exe

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  55d5626b

STACK_COMMAND:  .cxr 0xffffd0002723e700 ; kb

BUCKET_ID_FUNC_OFFSET:  10d

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  AV_nt!CcGetDirtyPages

BUCKET_ID:  AV_nt!CcGetDirtyPages

PRIMARY_PROBLEM_CLASS:  AV_nt!CcGetDirtyPages

ANALYSIS_SOURCE:  KM

FAILURE_ID_HASH_STRING:  km:av_nt!ccgetdirtypages

FAILURE_ID_HASH:  {1e22b40f-9925-8734-ac17-84218a05b1f1}

Followup:     MachineOwner
---------

sysinfo: unknown error 80004005
[SMBIOS Data Tables v2.7]
[DMI Version - 0]
[2.0 Calling Convention - No]
[Table Size - 1759 bytes]

[BIOS Information (Type 0) - Length 24 - Handle 0000h]
  Vendor                        Insyde
  BIOS Version                  F.16
  BIOS Starting Address Segment 0
  BIOS Release Date             11/13/2014
  BIOS ROM Size                 400000
  BIOS Characteristics
       07: - PCI Supported
       11: - Upgradeable FLASH BIOS
       12: - BIOS Shadowing Supported
       15: - CD-Boot Supported
       16: - Selectable Boot Supported
       17: - BIOS ROM Socketed
       19: - EDD Supported
       20: - NEC 9800 J-Floppy Supported
       21: - Toshiba J-Floppy Supported
       22: - 360KB Floppy Supported
       23: - 1.2MB Floppy Supported
       24: - 720KB Floppy Supported
       25: - 2.88MB Floppy Supported
       27: - Keyboard Services Supported
       30: - CGA/Mono Services Supported
       32: - BIOS Vendor Reserved
       35: - BIOS Vendor Reserved
       36: - BIOS Vendor Reserved
       52: - System Vendor Reserved
  BIOS Characteristic Extensions
       00: - ACPI Supported
       01: - USB Legacy Supported
       08: - BIOS Boot Specification Supported
       10: - Specification Reserved
       11: - Specification Reserved
  BIOS Major Revision           15
  BIOS Minor Revision           22
  EC Firmware Major Revision    30
  EC Firmware Minor Revision    37
[System Information (Type 1) - Length 27 - Handle 0001h]
  Manufacturer                  Hewlett-Packard
  Product Name                  HP Pavilion 15 Notebook PC
  Version                       0881100000305E00000620100
  Serial Number                           
  UUID                          00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000000
  Wakeup Type                   Power Switch
  SKUNumber                     F0D08PA#ABG
  Family                        103C_5335KV G=N L=CON B=HP S=PAV
[BaseBoard Information (Type 2) - Length 16 - Handle 0002h]
  Manufacturer                  Hewlett-Packard
  Product                       216C
  Version                       30.25
  Serial Number                               
  Asset Tag                                         
  Feature Flags                 09h
       -1867437760: - (null)
       -1867437712: - (null)
  Location                      Base Board Chassis Location
  Chassis Handle                0003h
  Board Type                    0ah - Processor/Memory Module
  Number of Child Handles       0
[System Enclosure (Type 3) - Length 23 - Handle 0003h]
  Manufacturer                  Hewlett-Packard
  Chassis Type                  Notebook
  Version                       Chassis Version
  Serial Number                                      
  Asset Tag Number              [String Not Specified]
  Bootup State                  Safe
  Power Supply State            Safe
  Thermal State                 Safe
  Security Status               None
  OEM Defined                   2142
  Height                        0U
  Number of Power Cords         1
  Number of Contained Elements  0
  Contained Element Size        0
[OEM Strings (Type 11) - Length 5 - Handle 0007h]
  Number of Strings             7
   1                            $HP$
   2                            LOC#ABG
   3                            ABS 70/71 78 79 7A 7B
   4                            CNB1 0881100000305E00000620100
   5                            String6 for Original Equipment Manufacturer
   6                            String7 for Original Equipment Manufacturer
   7                            String8 for Original Equipment Manufacturer
[Physical Memory Array (Type 16) - Length 23 - Handle 001dh]
  Location                      03h - SystemBoard/Motherboard
  Use                           03h - System Memory
  Memory Error Correction       03h - None
  Maximum Capacity              8388608KB
  Memory Error Inf Handle       [Not Provided]
  Number of Memory Devices      2
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 34 - Handle 001eh]
  Physical Memory Array Handle  001dh
  Memory Error Info Handle      [Not Provided]
  Total Width                   0 bits
  Data Width                    0 bits
  Size                          [Not Populated]
  Form Factor                   0dh - SODIMM
  Device Set                    [None]
  Device Locator                Bottom-Slot 1(top)
  Bank Locator                  CHANNEL A
  Memory Type                   02h - Unknown
  Type Detail                   0004h - Unknown
  Speed                         0MHz
  Manufacturer                  Empty
  Serial Number                      
  Asset Tag Number                         
  Part Number                   Empty
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 34 - Handle 0020h]
  Physical Memory Array Handle  001dh
  Memory Error Info Handle      [Not Provided]
  Total Width                   64 bits
  Data Width                    64 bits
  Size                          8192MB
  Form Factor                   0dh - SODIMM
  Device Set                    [None]
  Device Locator                Bottom-Slot 2(under)
  Bank Locator                  CHANNEL B
  Memory Type                   18h - Specification Reserved
  Type Detail                   4080h - Synchronous
  Speed                         1333MHz
  Manufacturer                  Micron Technology
  Serial Number                         
  Asset Tag Number                         
  Part Number                   16KTF1G64HZ-1G6E1 
[Memory Device Mapped Address (Type 20) - Length 35 - Handle 0022h]
  Starting Address              00000000h
  Ending Address                007fffffh
  Memory Device Handle          0020h
  Mem Array Mapped Adr Handle   0023h
  Partition Row Position        01
  Interleave Position           [None]
  Interleave Data Depth         [None]
[Memory Array Mapped Address (Type 19) - Length 31 - Handle 0023h]
  Starting Address              00000000h
  Ending Address                007fffffh
  Memory Array Handle           001dh
  Partition Width               255
[Processor Information (Type 4) - Length 42 - Handle 0025h]
  Socket Designation            Socket FT1
  Processor Type                Central Processor
  Processor Family              48h - Specification Reserved
  Processor Manufacturer        AMD processor
  Processor ID                  310f6100fffb8b17
  Processor Version             AMD A10-5745M APU with Radeon(tm) HD Graphics  
  Processor Voltage             89h - 0.9V
  External Clock                100MHz
  Max Speed                     2100MHz
  Current Speed                 2100MHz
  Status                        Enabled Populated
  Processor Upgrade             None
  L1 Cache Handle               0026h
  L2 Cache Handle               0027h
  L3 Cache Handle               [Not Present]
  Serial Number                           
  Asset Tag Number                  
  Part Number                   FFFF
[Cache Information (Type 7) - Length 19 - Handle 0026h]
  Socket Designation            L1 Cache
  Cache Configuration           0180h - WB Enabled Int NonSocketed L1
  Maximum Cache Size            00c0h - 192K
  Installed Size                00c0h - 192K
  Supported SRAM Type           0010h - Pipeline-Burst 
  Current SRAM Type             0010h - Pipeline-Burst 
  Cache Speed                   1ns
  Error Correction Type         Specification Reserved
  System Cache Type             Unified
  Associativity                 2-way Set-Associative
[Cache Information (Type 7) - Length 19 - Handle 0027h]
  Socket Designation            L2 Cache
  Cache Configuration           0181h - WB Enabled Int NonSocketed L2
  Maximum Cache Size            8040h - 4096K
  Installed Size                8040h - 4096K
  Supported SRAM Type           0010h - Pipeline-Burst 
  Current SRAM Type             0010h - Pipeline-Burst 
  Cache Speed                   1ns
  Error Correction Type         Specification Reserved
  System Cache Type             Unified
  Associativity                 16-way Set-Associative
start             end                 module name
fffff800`7fb90000 fffff800`7fb9e000   Accelerometer Accelerometer.sys Sat Jun 06 05:59:09 2015 (5571E36D)
fffff800`7c020000 fffff800`7c0b0000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Wed Jul 22 15:42:15 2015 (55AF1117)
fffff800`7bf40000 fffff800`7bf63000   acpiex   acpiex.sys   Fri Jul 10 15:15:06 2015 (559F38BA)
fffff800`7d1c0000 fffff800`7d252000   afd      afd.sys      Fri Jul 10 15:14:34 2015 (559F389A)
fffff800`7d470000 fffff800`7d4ab000   ahcache  ahcache.sys  Fri Jul 10 15:26:31 2015 (559F3B67)
fffff800`7cd60000 fffff800`7cd73000   amdkmpfd amdkmpfd.sys Tue Oct 28 12:26:38 2014 (544ED4AE)
fffff800`7d500000 fffff800`7d526000   amdppm   amdppm.sys   Fri Jul 10 15:12:59 2015 (559F383B)
fffff800`7c440000 fffff800`7c45f000   amdsata  amdsata.sys  Fri May 15 00:14:52 2015 (555491BC)
fffff800`7c4e0000 fffff800`7c4ec000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Fri May 01 12:55:35 2015 (5542CF07)
fffff800`7e950000 fffff800`7e982000   AODDriver2 AODDriver2.sys Wed Feb 12 00:06:52 2014 (52FA044C)
fffff800`7fcc0000 fffff800`7fcde000   AtihdWT6 AtihdWT6.sys Wed Jul 08 13:28:10 2015 (559C7CAA)
fffff800`7ffb0000 fffff800`814ba000   atikmdag atikmdag.sys Tue Aug 04 15:28:52 2015 (55C03174)
fffff800`7d590000 fffff800`7d638000   atikmpag atikmpag.sys Tue Aug 04 13:42:28 2015 (55C01884)
fffff961`06110000 fffff961`06170000   ATMFD    ATMFD.DLL    Thu Aug 27 17:54:40 2015 (55DEA620)
fffff800`7ceb0000 fffff800`7cec4000   BasicDisplay BasicDisplay.sys Fri Jul 10 15:16:28 2015 (559F390C)
fffff800`7d0e0000 fffff800`7d0f2000   BasicRender BasicRender.sys Fri Jul 10 15:16:33 2015 (559F3911)
fffff800`7fbb0000 fffff800`7fbbe000   BATTC    BATTC.SYS    Fri Jul 10 15:14:33 2015 (559F3899)
fffff800`7cea0000 fffff800`7ceaa000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Fri Jul 10 15:20:42 2015 (559F3A0A)
fffff800`7c1d0000 fffff800`7c1db000   BOOTVID  BOOTVID.dll  Fri Jul 10 15:12:52 2015 (559F3834)
fffff800`7e850000 fffff800`7e872000   bowser   bowser.sys   Fri Jul 10 15:15:01 2015 (559F38B5)
fffff800`7e470000 fffff800`7e490000   BthEnum  BthEnum.sys  Fri Jul 10 15:21:51 2015 (559F3A4F)
fffff800`7e400000 fffff800`7e440000   BthLEEnum BthLEEnum.sys Fri Jul 10 15:21:34 2015 (559F3A3E)
fffff800`7e490000 fffff800`7e4b5000   bthpan   bthpan.sys   Fri Jul 10 15:22:35 2015 (559F3A7B)
fffff800`7fd00000 fffff800`7fdea000   bthport  bthport.sys  Thu Aug 20 17:09:01 2015 (55D560ED)
fffff800`7fce0000 fffff800`7fcfc000   BTHUSB   BTHUSB.sys   Fri Jul 10 15:26:32 2015 (559F3B68)
fffff961`06170000 fffff961`061ac000   cdd      cdd.dll      Fri Jul 10 15:16:15 2015 (559F38FF)
fffff800`7ce20000 fffff800`7ce51000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Fri Jul 10 15:13:00 2015 (559F383C)
fffff800`7c2d0000 fffff800`7c2e9000   CEA      CEA.sys      Fri Jul 10 15:14:45 2015 (559F38A5)
fffff800`7bc00000 fffff800`7bc99000   CI       CI.dll       Thu Aug 20 17:01:27 2015 (55D55F27)
fffff800`7dad0000 fffff800`7db30000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Fri Jul 10 15:13:03 2015 (559F383F)
fffff800`7c110000 fffff800`7c174000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Fri Jul 10 15:13:04 2015 (559F3840)
fffff800`7bda0000 fffff800`7be3c000   clipsp   clipsp.sys   Fri Jul 10 15:19:01 2015 (559F39A5)
fffff800`7fc20000 fffff800`7fc2d000   clwvd    clwvd.sys    Tue Jan 28 16:58:36 2014 (52E72AEC)
fffff800`7fba0000 fffff800`7fbae000   CmBatt   CmBatt.sys   Fri Jul 10 15:14:29 2015 (559F3895)
fffff800`7c1e0000 fffff800`7c1ee000   cmimcext cmimcext.sys Fri Jul 10 15:12:52 2015 (559F3834)
fffff800`7bf80000 fffff800`7c018000   cng      cng.sys      Fri Jul 17 14:21:56 2015 (55A866C4)
fffff800`7d4b0000 fffff800`7d4c1000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Fri Jul 10 15:20:43 2015 (559F3A0B)
fffff800`7ff70000 fffff800`7ff81000   condrv   condrv.sys   Fri Jul 10 15:12:53 2015 (559F3835)
fffff800`7db50000 fffff800`7db69000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Fri Jul 10 15:20:55 2015 (559F3A17)
fffff800`7d350000 fffff800`7d3dc000   csc      csc.sys      Fri Jul 10 15:26:34 2015 (559F3B6A)
fffff800`7ed90000 fffff800`7edb1000   DefragFS DefragFS.SYS Wed Jun 10 00:49:05 2015 (5576E0C1)
fffff800`7d420000 fffff800`7d449000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Fri Jul 10 15:26:26 2015 (559F3B62)
fffff800`7dab0000 fffff800`7dace000   disk     disk.sys     Fri Jul 10 15:12:59 2015 (559F383B)
fffff800`81550000 fffff800`81571000   drmk     drmk.sys     Fri Jul 10 15:21:34 2015 (559F3A3E)
fffff800`7e6d0000 fffff800`7e6ef000   dump_amdsata dump_amdsata.sys Fri May 15 00:14:52 2015 (555491BC)
fffff800`7e6a0000 fffff800`7e6af000   dump_diskdump dump_diskdump.sys Fri Jul 10 15:20:46 2015 (559F3A0E)
fffff800`7e710000 fffff800`7e72a000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Fri Jul 10 15:14:25 2015 (559F3891)
fffff800`7cef0000 fffff800`7d0da000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Mon Aug 03 13:12:13 2015 (55BEBFED)
fffff800`7ec20000 fffff800`7ec85000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Mon Aug 03 13:21:26 2015 (55BEC216)
fffff800`7eca0000 fffff800`7ed20000   dxgmms2  dxgmms2.sys  Mon Aug 03 13:21:27 2015 (55BEC217)
fffff800`7c4f0000 fffff800`7c50c000   EhStorClass EhStorClass.sys Fri Jul 10 15:26:33 2015 (559F3B69)
fffff800`7e630000 fffff800`7e685000   fastfat  fastfat.SYS  Fri Jul 10 15:14:25 2015 (559F3891)
fffff800`7ce60000 fffff800`7ce7c000   filecrypt filecrypt.sys Fri Jul 10 15:14:31 2015 (559F3897)
fffff800`7c510000 fffff800`7c529000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Fri Jul 10 15:14:57 2015 (559F38B1)
fffff800`7bd00000 fffff800`7bd62000   FLTMGR   FLTMGR.SYS   Fri Jul 10 15:13:03 2015 (559F383F)
fffff800`7c7d0000 fffff800`7c7dd000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Fri Jul 10 15:12:52 2015 (559F3834)
fffff800`7ccc0000 fffff800`7cd5f000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Fri Jul 10 15:15:05 2015 (559F38B9)
fffff800`7cc20000 fffff800`7cc86000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Fri Jul 10 15:14:30 2015 (559F3896)
fffff800`7d410000 fffff800`7d41a000   gpuenergydrv gpuenergydrv.sys Fri Jul 10 15:27:49 2015 (559F3BB5)
fffff800`1105b000 fffff800`110cc000   hal      hal.dll      Fri Jul 17 14:12:41 2015 (55A86499)
fffff800`814d0000 fffff800`814eb000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Fri Jul 10 15:21:59 2015 (559F3A57)
fffff800`7d540000 fffff800`7d56d000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Fri Jul 10 15:21:05 2015 (559F3A21)
fffff800`7d570000 fffff800`7d581000   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Fri Jul 10 15:20:56 2015 (559F3A18)
fffff800`7e4f0000 fffff800`7e501000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Fri Jul 10 15:21:00 2015 (559F3A1C)
fffff800`7cd80000 fffff800`7cd8b000   hpdskflt hpdskflt.sys Sat Jun 06 05:59:15 2015 (5571E373)
fffff800`7e730000 fffff800`7e82e000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Fri Jul 10 15:14:33 2015 (559F3899)
fffff800`7fa20000 fffff800`7fa42000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Fri Jul 10 15:20:52 2015 (559F3A14)
fffff800`7fb00000 fffff800`7fb13000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Fri Jul 10 15:20:53 2015 (559F3A15)
fffff800`7e610000 fffff800`7e620000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Fri Jul 10 15:20:49 2015 (559F3A11)
fffff800`0ef4b000 fffff800`0ef56000   kd       kd.dll       Fri Jul 10 15:14:23 2015 (559F388F)
fffff800`7d4d0000 fffff800`7d4dd000   kdnic    kdnic.sys    Fri Jul 10 15:21:21 2015 (559F3A31)
fffff800`81580000 fffff800`815e6000   ks       ks.sys       Fri Jul 10 15:20:56 2015 (559F3A18)
fffff800`7bd70000 fffff800`7bd97000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Fri Jul 10 15:14:19 2015 (559F388B)
fffff800`7c990000 fffff800`7c9bd000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Fri Jul 10 15:18:44 2015 (559F3994)
fffff800`7fc30000 fffff800`7fc3e000   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Fri Jul 10 15:36:03 2015 (559F3DA3)
fffff800`7e560000 fffff800`7e5c2880   ladfGSCamd64 ladfGSCamd64.sys Tue Apr 16 06:39:12 2013 (516C4950)
fffff800`7e540000 fffff800`7e557880   ladfGSRamd64 ladfGSRamd64.sys Tue Apr 16 06:39:15 2013 (516C4953)
fffff800`7fbf0000 fffff800`7fbf4e00   LGBusEnum LGBusEnum.sys Sat Apr 25 09:21:00 2015 (553AB3BC)
fffff800`7e9e0000 fffff800`7e9e8000   lgcoretemp lgcoretemp.sys Wed Jun 10 04:52:10 2015 (557719BA)
fffff800`7fc00000 fffff800`7fc0c700   LGJoyXlCore LGJoyXlCore.sys Sat Apr 25 09:20:57 2015 (553AB3B9)
fffff800`7ec10000 fffff800`7ec12500   LGVirHid LGVirHid.sys Sat Apr 25 09:20:53 2015 (553AB3B5)
fffff800`7ee00000 fffff800`7ee16000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Fri Jul 10 15:23:05 2015 (559F3A99)
fffff800`7ed20000 fffff800`7ed46000   luafv    luafv.sys    Fri Jul 10 15:14:34 2015 (559F389A)
fffff800`7c0e0000 fffff800`7c0fd000   mcupdate_AuthenticAMD mcupdate_AuthenticAMD.dll Fri Jul 10 15:15:10 2015 (559F38BE)
fffff800`7e9f0000 fffff800`7ea04000   mmcss    mmcss.sys    Fri Jul 10 15:13:00 2015 (559F383C)
fffff800`7ec90000 fffff800`7eca0000   monitor  monitor.sys  Fri Jul 10 15:16:16 2015 (559F3900)
fffff800`7fb20000 fffff800`7fb32000   mouclass mouclass.sys Fri Jul 10 15:20:49 2015 (559F3A11)
fffff800`7e620000 fffff800`7e62f000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Fri Jul 10 15:20:52 2015 (559F3A14)
fffff800`7c420000 fffff800`7c43d000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Tue Aug 04 14:57:49 2015 (55C02A2D)
fffff800`7e930000 fffff800`7e949000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Fri Jul 10 15:23:01 2015 (559F3A95)
fffff800`7e880000 fffff800`7e8f0000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Fri Jul 10 15:27:13 2015 (559F3B91)
fffff800`7ea10000 fffff800`7ea5e000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Fri Jul 10 15:27:40 2015 (559F3BAC)
fffff800`7e8f0000 fffff800`7e92e000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Fri Jul 10 15:27:39 2015 (559F3BAB)
fffff800`7d120000 fffff800`7d12f000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Fri Jul 10 15:12:53 2015 (559F3835)
fffff800`7c230000 fffff800`7c23b000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Fri Jul 10 15:20:45 2015 (559F3A0D)
fffff800`7edc0000 fffff800`7edda000   mslldp   mslldp.sys   Fri Jul 10 15:23:18 2015 (559F3AA6)
fffff800`7bca0000 fffff800`7bcfc000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Fri Jul 10 15:14:23 2015 (559F388F)
fffff800`7d400000 fffff800`7d410000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Fri Jul 10 15:14:25 2015 (559F3891)
fffff800`7da70000 fffff800`7da93000   mup      mup.sys      Fri Jul 10 15:15:06 2015 (559F38BA)
fffff800`7c7e0000 fffff800`7c906000   ndis     ndis.sys     Sun Jul 19 15:02:22 2015 (55AB133E)
fffff800`7ee40000 fffff800`7ee56000   ndisuio  ndisuio.sys  Fri Jul 10 15:22:38 2015 (559F3A7E)
fffff800`7fbd0000 fffff800`7fbdd000   NdisVirtualBus NdisVirtualBus.sys Fri Jul 10 15:22:34 2015 (559F3A7A)
fffff800`7ea60000 fffff800`7ea86000   Ndu      Ndu.sys      Fri Jul 10 15:22:31 2015 (559F3A77)
fffff800`7d2b0000 fffff800`7d2c2000   netbios  netbios.sys  Fri Jul 10 15:22:31 2015 (559F3A77)
fffff800`7d170000 fffff800`7d1b9000   netbt    netbt.sys    Fri Jul 10 15:14:24 2015 (559F3890)
fffff800`7c910000 fffff800`7c986000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Fri Jul 10 15:14:24 2015 (559F3890)
fffff800`7f400000 fffff800`7f674000   netr28x  netr28x.sys  Fri May 29 23:26:59 2015 (55684D03)
fffff800`7d100000 fffff800`7d118000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Fri Jul 10 15:12:53 2015 (559F3835)
fffff800`7d3f0000 fffff800`7d3fd000   npsvctrig npsvctrig.sys Fri Jul 10 15:14:31 2015 (559F3897)
fffff800`7d3e0000 fffff800`7d3f0000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Fri Jul 10 15:14:27 2015 (559F3893)
fffff800`10809000 fffff800`1105b000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Thu Aug 20 17:15:23 2015 (55D5626B)
fffff800`7c5c0000 fffff800`7c7d0000   NTFS     NTFS.sys     Thu Jul 30 15:49:51 2015 (55B99EDF)
fffff800`7c1f0000 fffff800`7c1fc000   ntosext  ntosext.sys  Fri Jul 10 15:12:52 2015 (559F3834)
fffff800`7ce90000 fffff800`7ce9a000   Null     Null.SYS     Fri Jul 10 15:12:52 2015 (559F3834)
fffff800`7ee60000 fffff800`7eee8000   nwifi    nwifi.sys    Fri Jul 10 15:23:05 2015 (559F3A99)
fffff800`7d280000 fffff800`7d2ab000   pacer    pacer.sys    Fri Jul 10 15:22:40 2015 (559F3A80)
fffff800`7c2f0000 fffff800`7c312000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Fri Jul 10 15:12:59 2015 (559F383B)
fffff800`7c240000 fffff800`7c295000   pci      pci.sys      Wed Jul 15 13:40:44 2015 (55A5BA1C)
fffff800`7c210000 fffff800`7c222000   pcw      pcw.sys      Fri Jul 10 15:12:52 2015 (559F3834)
fffff800`7c2b0000 fffff800`7c2ce000   pdc      pdc.sys      Fri Jul 10 15:13:00 2015 (559F383C)
fffff800`7ed70000 fffff800`7ed88000   PDFsFilter PDFsFilter.sys Fri Aug 24 09:57:13 2012 (5036A739)
fffff800`7eb40000 fffff800`7ec00000   peauth   peauth.sys   Fri Jul 10 15:18:54 2015 (559F399E)
fffff800`814f0000 fffff800`81546000   portcls  portcls.sys  Fri Jul 10 15:21:41 2015 (559F3A45)
fffff800`7c1b0000 fffff800`7c1c7000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Fri Jul 10 15:12:57 2015 (559F3839)
fffff800`7da60000 fffff800`7da68000   pwdrvio  pwdrvio.sys  Tue Jun 16 13:43:45 2009 (4A36F8D1)
fffff800`7d2d0000 fffff800`7d342000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Fri Jul 10 15:26:37 2015 (559F3B6D)
fffff800`7fc10000 fffff800`7fc1e000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Fri Jul 10 15:24:51 2015 (559F3B03)
fffff800`7da10000 fffff800`7da54000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Thu Aug 06 14:13:54 2015 (55C2C2E2)
fffff800`7e440000 fffff800`7e46f000   rfcomm   rfcomm.sys   Fri Jul 10 15:21:34 2015 (559F3A3E)
fffff800`7ede0000 fffff800`7edfa000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Fri Jul 10 15:23:01 2015 (559F3A95)
fffff800`7f7c0000 fffff800`7f88d000   Rt630x64 Rt630x64.sys Thu Aug 15 18:23:59 2013 (520C73FF)
fffff800`7f690000 fffff800`7f7bb000   rtbth    rtbth.sys    Tue May 26 00:36:31 2015 (5563174F)
fffff800`7ef50000 fffff800`7f3d5000   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Wed Jul 01 01:33:17 2015 (55929A9D)
fffff800`7fb40000 fffff800`7fb8d000   RtsP2Stor RtsP2Stor.sys Fri May 15 19:44:04 2015 (5555A3C4)
fffff800`7ec00000 fffff800`7ec07280   rzpmgrk  rzpmgrk.sys  Fri Apr 18 07:36:12 2014 (53502D2C)
fffff800`7eef0000 fffff800`7ef0db80   rzpnk    rzpnk.sys    Sat Oct 18 08:38:10 2014 (54417022)
fffff800`7c320000 fffff800`7c398000   spaceport spaceport.sys Fri Jul 10 15:21:12 2015 (559F3A28)
fffff800`7ef10000 fffff800`7ef1a000   speedfan speedfan.sys Sun Dec 30 09:59:35 2012 (50DF59B7)
fffff800`7fe80000 fffff800`7ff0c000   srv      srv.sys      Fri Jul 10 15:26:41 2015 (559F3B71)
fffff800`7ea90000 fffff800`7eb3c000   srv2     srv2.sys     Fri Jul 10 15:26:43 2015 (559F3B73)
fffff800`7e990000 fffff800`7e9d2000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Fri Jul 10 15:15:41 2015 (559F38DD)
fffff800`7c460000 fffff800`7c4d1000   storport storport.sys Tue Aug 11 21:05:58 2015 (55C9BAF6)
fffff800`7ed50000 fffff800`7ed65000   storqosflt storqosflt.sys Fri Jul 10 15:17:31 2015 (559F394B)
fffff800`7fbe0000 fffff800`7fbec000   swenum   swenum.sys   Fri Jul 10 15:20:43 2015 (559F3A0B)
fffff800`7fa50000 fffff800`7faeb000   SynTP    SynTP.sys    Mon Jul 06 23:12:43 2015 (559A62AB)
fffff800`7ce80000 fffff800`7ce8c000   tbs      tbs.sys      Fri Jul 10 15:14:59 2015 (559F38B3)
fffff800`7c9c0000 fffff800`7cc1f000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Fri Jul 10 15:15:20 2015 (559F38C8)
fffff800`7ef20000 fffff800`7ef34000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Fri Jul 10 15:22:24 2015 (559F3A70)
fffff800`7d160000 fffff800`7d16f000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Fri Jul 10 15:14:16 2015 (559F3888)
fffff800`7d130000 fffff800`7d151000   tdx      tdx.sys      Fri Jul 10 15:14:17 2015 (559F3889)
fffff800`7c180000 fffff800`7c1a3000   tm       tm.sys       Fri Jul 10 15:12:52 2015 (559F3834)
fffff961`06100000 fffff961`0610a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    Fri Jul 10 15:24:50 2015 (559F3B02)
fffff800`7ff40000 fffff800`7ff6f000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Thu Jul 30 15:45:54 2015 (55B99DF2)
fffff800`7f8f0000 fffff800`7f928000   ucx01000 ucx01000.sys Fri Jul 10 15:21:59 2015 (559F3A57)
fffff800`7d4e0000 fffff800`7d4f5000   umbus    umbus.sys    Fri Jul 10 15:20:57 2015 (559F3A19)
fffff800`7e510000 fffff800`7e536000   usbaudio usbaudio.sys Fri Jul 10 15:21:42 2015 (559F3A46)
fffff800`7e4c0000 fffff800`7e4eb000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Fri Jul 10 15:20:53 2015 (559F3A15)
fffff800`7faf0000 fffff800`7fafe000   USBD     USBD.SYS     Fri Jul 10 15:20:50 2015 (559F3A12)
fffff800`7fa00000 fffff800`7fa1c000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Fri Jul 10 15:26:46 2015 (559F3B76)
fffff800`7f9e0000 fffff800`7f9f1000   usbfilter usbfilter.sys Wed Aug 29 13:27:12 2012 (503D6FF0)
fffff800`7fc40000 fffff800`7fcbf000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Fri Jul 24 14:30:38 2015 (55B1A34E)
fffff800`7fdf0000 fffff800`7fe74000   UsbHub3  UsbHub3.sys  Mon Aug 03 13:17:01 2015 (55BEC10D)
fffff800`7f950000 fffff800`7f95f000   usbohci  usbohci.sys  Fri Jul 10 15:21:37 2015 (559F3A41)
fffff800`7f960000 fffff800`7f9d6000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Fri Jul 10 15:21:38 2015 (559F3A42)
fffff800`7e5d0000 fffff800`7e60e000   usbvideo usbvideo.sys Fri Jul 10 15:21:52 2015 (559F3A50)
fffff800`7f890000 fffff800`7f8f0000   USBXHCI  USBXHCI.SYS  Tue Aug 18 18:57:19 2015 (55D2D74F)
fffff800`7c2a0000 fffff800`7c2af000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Fri Jul 10 15:17:31 2015 (559F394B)
fffff800`7c3a0000 fffff800`7c3b8000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Fri Jul 10 15:13:00 2015 (559F383C)
fffff800`7c3c0000 fffff800`7c41e000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Fri Jul 10 15:13:04 2015 (559F3840)
fffff800`7d9b0000 fffff800`7da10000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Fri Jul 10 15:13:01 2015 (559F383D)
fffff800`7f680000 fffff800`7f68e000   vwifibus vwifibus.sys Fri Jul 10 15:22:34 2015 (559F3A7A)
fffff800`7d260000 fffff800`7d279000   vwififlt vwififlt.sys Fri Jul 10 15:22:25 2015 (559F3A71)
fffff800`7f3e0000 fffff800`7f3f1000   vwifimp  vwifimp.sys  Fri Jul 10 15:22:22 2015 (559F3A6E)
fffff800`7ee20000 fffff800`7ee3b000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Fri Jul 10 15:22:37 2015 (559F3A7D)
fffff800`7ced0000 fffff800`7cee5000   watchdog watchdog.sys Fri Jul 10 15:16:27 2015 (559F390B)
fffff800`7be40000 fffff800`7bf1c000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Fri Jul 10 15:13:48 2015 (559F386C)
fffff800`7c570000 fffff800`7c5bb000   WdFilter WdFilter.sys Fri Jul 10 15:19:05 2015 (559F39A9)
fffff800`7bf20000 fffff800`7bf33000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Fri Jul 10 15:12:53 2015 (559F3835)
fffff800`7ff10000 fffff800`7ff32000   WdNisDrv WdNisDrv.sys Fri Jul 10 15:19:07 2015 (559F39AB)
fffff800`7c100000 fffff800`7c110000   werkernel werkernel.sys Fri Jul 10 15:16:31 2015 (559F390F)
fffff800`7cc90000 fffff800`7ccba000   wfplwfs  wfplwfs.sys  Fri Jul 10 15:23:32 2015 (559F3AB4)
fffff961`06290000 fffff961`062b3000   win32k   win32k.sys   Fri Jul 10 15:16:16 2015 (559F3900)
fffff961`05f90000 fffff961`060ef000   win32kbase win32kbase.sys Wed Sep 02 12:25:33 2015 (55E641FD)
fffff961`05c00000 fffff961`05f81000   win32kfull win32kfull.sys Wed Sep 02 12:25:56 2015 (55E64214)
fffff800`7cde0000 fffff800`7cdff000   WindowsTrustedRT WindowsTrustedRT.sys Fri Jul 10 15:13:48 2015 (559F386C)
fffff800`7c200000 fffff800`7c20b000   WindowsTrustedRTProxy WindowsTrustedRTProxy.sys Fri Jul 10 15:13:47 2015 (559F386B)
fffff800`7d530000 fffff800`7d53a000   WirelessButtonDriver64 WirelessButtonDriver64.sys Thu Aug 30 15:11:29 2012 (503ED9E1)
fffff800`7fbc0000 fffff800`7fbcc000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Fri Jul 10 15:15:04 2015 (559F38B8)
fffff800`7c0b0000 fffff800`7c0bc000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Fri Jul 10 15:12:52 2015 (559F3834)
fffff800`7c530000 fffff800`7c568000   Wof      Wof.sys      Thu Aug 06 14:13:43 2015 (55C2C2D7)
fffff800`7bf70000 fffff800`7bf7d000   WppRecorder WppRecorder.sys Fri Jul 10 15:12:53 2015 (559F3835)
fffff800`7e830000 fffff800`7e84e000   WudfPf
```


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Are any scans set to run when the laptop is idle?


----------



## james137 (Aug 11, 2009)

Good question. In the event viewer.... I'm having a hard time tracing what happened just before it crash.

Well I found a "Crash dump initialization failed!" error
before that I have: 
Volume C: (\Device\HarddiskVolume4) is healthy. No action is needed. (which is odd cause I didn't ask for it to check)

I'll have a good look tomorrow.


----------

